# 4 Adorable Young Mixed Breed Bunnies in North Pole, Alaska



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 19, 2012)

I hope it's okay that I make this post even though I don't actually have the bunnies! There are 4 very sweet and cute young bunnies (born around March 17, 2012) at a rescue called Loving Companions Animal Rescue in the next town over from me, in North Pole, Alaska. They have been at the rescue since June 9, 2012, and before that, they were at the local animal shelter since May 22, 2012. These poor little ones have been looking for homes for almost a month now and it breaks my heart. Their other 4 siblings were all adopted from the shelter (including their brother Podge, who we adopted), but these sweethearts still are looking for their forever homes. They ARE on Petfinder, but there is no photo of them up. I've been fretting about their future ever since I learned about them and decided to take things into my own hands by making a thread here. Here is more info about them:

GABBY: Gabby is a red eyed white bunny and the only girl in the bunch. She is very beautiful, as you can see!






MIKE: Super duper handsome little man! He is black with little white hairs all over. A heart breaker for sure.





ORSON: Very cute little agouti guy, the twin to our Podgie (heh, that's his rump in the background). As you can see, the tips of his ears flop over a bit and it's so adorable!





TOM: Roly poly red eyed white boy, very nice looking bunny.





The babies are a little bit shy (understandably), but I think with loving owners, they would become friendly little house bunnies without any problems at all! I don't know how big they will get, but their brother is 4 lbs 2 oz at 13 weeks. He was the biggest of the bunch by far. I'm guessing the others will get to about 5 lbs, so the perfect size! Not too big and not too small. If you are nearby, please consider adopting one (or two!) of these darlings. They are in a rescue that does not normally have rabbits and I fear it's stressful for them with dogs all around. Gabby, Mike, Orson, and Tom just want to be loved 

Here is the link to their Petfinder profile: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/23232021


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 27, 2012)

Very happy to say that two of the babies have been adopted  I don't know which two, but I'm sure the remaining two are just as sweet and cuddly!


----------

